# Route Planning... Winnetka ~> Agoura Hills



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Starting in the valley, 
-Winnetka and Saticoy, WInnetka

Ending 
-Kanan Rd .& Lobos Canyon Rd. Agoura HIlls

Do I take the frontage roads along the highway? Or Mulholland Hwy?

nk


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I would take the frontage roads. 

Ventura Blvd out to Valley Circle. Take a left and go over the freeway. Make a right on Calabasas Road just after the freeway and climb the pass. it's not a bad climb. Mainly 3%-4%. 

At the top make a right and go down Mureau Road to Las Virgenes. Left on Las Virgenes. Right on Agoura Road to Kanan. 

It's much less steep this way.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I would take the frontage roads.
> 
> Ventura Blvd out to Valley Circle. Take a left and go over the freeway. Make a right on Calabasas Road just after the freeway and climb the pass. it's not a bad climb. Mainly 3%-4%.
> 
> ...


Looks good to me.

Mulholland Hwy has a steep-ass climb to Kanan. I've only gone down it, but that's for good reason.

I did the reverse of that route not too long ago. Mureau sucks going the other way!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> Mulholland Hwy has a steep-ass climb to Kanan. I've only gone down it, but that's for good reason.
> 
> I did the reverse of that route not too long ago. Mureau sucks going the other way!


As you ride west, Mulholland has a 12%-13% section as you climb the part between Old Topanga and Las Virgenes. Better to take Mureau Rd.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

we took old mulholland. It was rad!

nK


----------

